# LFC funktioniert mit G-Sync auf Freesync-Monitoren ohne LFC



## PCGH_Manu (7. März 2019)

Moin zusammen.

Seit G-Sync auch auf Freesync-Monitoren funktioniert, teste ich auch das bei den Monitoren. Wie bei solchen, die nativ G-Sync unterstützen, klappt das auf der ganzen Range, also bspw. 1 bis 100 Hz, was ich mit Frame Limits per RTSS auch abklopfe, wie erst kürzlich etwa beim Samsung C34H890, der an sich Freesync ohne LFC zwischen 48-100 Hz. Auch Freesync selbst habe ich getestet und im Gegensatz zu G-Sync funktioniert das auch nur ab ca. 48 Hz. 

Dass nun G-Sync mit einem Freesync-Monitor besser funktioniert als Freesync selbst, ist zwar seltsam, aber immerhin technisch logisch, da der Nvidia-Treiber die Hz wohl unterhalb 48 verdoppeln –vielfachen kann,

Kurios wird das Ganze aber bei Monitoren mit noch kleinerer Freesync-Spanne. Habe etwa den LG 38WK95 hier, der mit 56-75 Hz angegeben ist – natürlich ohne LFC. Hier dasselbe Verhalten: Freesync natürlich ohne LFC, funktioniert nur in dieser kurzen Spanne. G-Sync aber funktioniert wieder zwischen 1-75 Hz, was aber technisch nicht logisch erscheint, da zwischen 35 und 56 Fps die Frequenz ja nicht verdoppelt werden kann. Nun bin ich ratlos und ich vermute daher irgendeinen Puffer oder sonstigen Cheat - ich kann aktuell nur raten. 

Mein Problem ist aktuell, dass G-Sync so gut funktioniert  bzw. vielmehr, dass ich mir das technisch nicht erklären kann. Daher wollte ich die eventuell hier vorhandene Weißheit anzapfen fürs qualifizierte Spekulieren.

Hat vielleicht sogar jemand einen Freesync-Monitor mit knapper Spanne, die eigentlich nicht LFC-fähig ist und könnte die untere Grenze per Frame Limit prüfen?

Danke
Manuel


----------



## Darkearth27 (7. März 2019)

Passend dazu hat Orbmu2k für alle Nvidia Nutzer ein Tool gebastelt, das die Hz Frequenz von VRR fähigen Monitoren sowohl auf dem Desktop, als auch mit dem MSI Afterburner anzeigen kann.

Das Tool ist zwar nicht immer 100% genau, aber es leistet gute Arbeit. 
Siehe Bilder im Anhang

Zum Thema:

Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Treiber die geringste VRR ausliest (also z.B. 35Hz) und dann bei 1 FPS die 35Hz anlegt.
Man kann die Spanne ja mit CRU bearbeiten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke Nvidia wird dann über den Treiber die Daten auslesen und bei FPS unterhalb der VRR Spanne die minimale Hz Frequenz anlegen. 
Bei mir ist das zumindest so. Lege ich 1 FPS an zeigt mir Orbmus Tool 40Hz an. (Obwohl die Range schon bearbeitet ist, eigentlich hat der Monitor 48 - 144Hz)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (8. März 2019)

Das G-Sync-Tool von Orbmu ist beim LG 38WK95 ziemlich ungenau in niedrigen Frameraten. Es zeigt bei mir immer die vollen  75 Hz an, wenn er sich außerhalb der nativen Spanne zwischen 56 und 75 Hz bewegt. Es ist ein gutes Tool um festzustellen, um G-Sync überhaupt läuft, hilft mir aber hier leider nicht.


----------



## Darkearth27 (8. März 2019)

Hast du mal geschaut wie es sich verhält, wenn du den Bereich änderst?

Sagen wir mal auf 35 - 70 anstelle von 56-75Hz?

Kann ja sein, dass dann frame doubling zum Tragen kommt und der Monitor automatisch mit höchster Hz Frequenz angesteuert wird.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (8. März 2019)

Ich ändere die Spanne eigentlich nie mit dem CRU, war bisher nicht nötig. Aber probiere ich gleich mal aus.


----------



## Birdy84 (8. März 2019)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Moin zusammen.
> 
> Seit G-Sync auch auf Freesync-Monitoren funktioniert, teste ich auch das bei den Monitoren. Wie bei solchen, die nativ G-Sync unterstützen, klappt das auf der ganzen Range, also bspw. 1 bis 100 Hz, was ich mit Frame Limits per RTSS auch abklopfe, wie erst kürzlich etwa beim Samsung C34H890, der an sich Freesync ohne LFC zwischen 48-100 Hz.


In dem Zusammenhang hätte ich eine Frage zu RTSS. Konntest du unregelmäßige Bildaussetzer (komplettes Schwarzbild) mit im Hintergrund laufendem RTSS (mit Framelock innerhalb der Freesyncspanne) bzw. Afterburner feststellen. Ich beobachte das jetzt schon seitdem Freesync bei nVidia möglich ist mit verschiedenen Treiber und Afterburner/ RTSS Versionen mit einem AOC AG3222QCK.




PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Dass nun G-Sync mit einem Freesync-Monitor besser funktioniert als Freesync selbst, ist zwar seltsam, aber immerhin technisch logisch, da der Nvidia-Treiber die Hz wohl unterhalb 48 verdoppeln –vielfachen kann


Eigentlich sollte das doch genau nicht funktionieren. Faktor 2,4 zwischen min. und max. Frequenz war doch Vorraussetzung, oder nicht?


----------



## Rolk (9. März 2019)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht sogar jemand einen Freesync-Monitor mit knapper Spanne, die eigentlich nicht LFC-fähig ist und könnte die untere Grenze per Frame Limit prüfen?



Also habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? Man nehme einen Monitor mit einer Freesyncspanne von z.B. 48-75Hz, befeure ihn mit einer Nvidiakarte und stelle z.B. bei der Pendulum Demo 47, 46, 45 usw. fps ein und sucht die Grenze ab wann tearing auftritt?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (12. März 2019)

Rolk schrieb:


> Also habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? Man nehme einen Monitor mit einer Freesyncspanne von z.B. 48-75Hz, befeure ihn mit einer Nvidiakarte und stelle z.B. bei der Pendulum Demo 47, 46, 45 usw. fps ein und sucht die Grenze ab wann tearing auftritt?



Right. Habe noch keinen Monitor gefunden, bei dem LFC unter Nvidia NICHT funktioniert...


----------



## Rolk (12. März 2019)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Right. Habe noch keinen Monitor gefunden, bei dem LFC unter Nvidia NICHT funktioniert...



Wenn ich Zeit und Muse habe gehe ich mal suchen. 

Mit knapper Spanne könnte ich einen HP Omen 32 oder AOC Q3279VWF und einen Rechner mit GTX1080 bieten. Der hängt momentan noch an einem 30-144Hz Freesync Monitor.​


----------



## alalcoolj (14. März 2019)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ich ändere die Spanne eigentlich nie mit dem CRU, war bisher nicht nötig. Aber probiere ich gleich mal aus.



Und, schon getestet? Gab's noch Erkenntnisse?


----------



## 0ssi (14. März 2019)

Na zum Glück geht LFC damit die GTX1060 User auch auf 144Hz mit 30FPS@30Hz tearingfrei zocken können.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (15. März 2019)

Na zum Glück wurdest du wieder entsperrt, damit die User mit Spam und Halbwahrheiten bereichert werden.


----------



## 0ssi (16. März 2019)

Bist du es nicht, der Halbwahrheiten verbreitet wenn du behauptest, der Grund für die damalige Sperren wären angebliche Halbwahrheiten ?

Zur Erinnerung, der Grund damals war mein Hinweis auf die Vorteile von 144Hz gegenüber 60Hz was aber der 60Hz Fraktion nicht so gefiel !

So wie wenn früher Jemand behauptete die Erde wäre rund und er dann verbannt wurde. Als Redakteur solltest du Leute nicht grundlos anprangern.


----------



## alalcoolj (25. März 2019)

Also, wie ist nun das derzeitige Fazit? Wenn ich mir z.B. den günstigen AOC Q3279VWFD8 kaufe mit einer freesync-range von 48-75 Hz, kann ich mit meiner GTX 1060 mit LFC tearingfrei zocken ohne VSync nutzen zu müssen?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (25. März 2019)

Konnte bisher noch an keinem 75er gegenchecken. Warte noch immer darauf, dass das jemand hier macht


----------



## Rolk (27. März 2019)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Konnte bisher noch an keinem 75er gegenchecken. Warte noch immer darauf, dass das jemand hier macht



Ich habe es nicht vergessen. Zeit war rar, aber kommt noch.

Immerhin habe ich es schon geschafft einen Treiber der ausreichend aktuell ist zu installieren.^^


----------



## alalcoolj (27. März 2019)

Ich hab auch nochmal länger theoretisch nachgedacht, warum LFC auch funktionieren kann, wenn die doppelte min-max-Spanne unterschritten wird, also z.B. auch bei 40-60 Hz. Grad keine Zeit das auszuformulieren, aber kommt noch...


----------



## alalcoolj (27. März 2019)

Meine Erklärung warum LFC auch bei einem Monitor mit Range 40-60 funktionieren kann:

Also, zunächst bei einem LFC Monitor mit Range 30-60 wird ein Bild immer innerhalb 1/60s=16,67ms aufgebaut.

Bei z.B. 50fps=20ms wird das Bild einfach noch weitere 3,33ms länger gehalten. Das nächste wird danach sofort, also ohne lag, aufgebaut.

Da das Display nur maximal 1/30=33,33ms ein Bild halten kann, wird bei z.B. 20fps das erste Bild zunächst diese 33,33ms gehalten und dann nochmal in 16,67ms refreshed. Genau nach den 50ms ist das nächste Bild fertig und wird angezeigt.

Bei 25fps klappt das nicht so super, denn nach 40ms ist das zweite erste Bild ja noch im (zweiten) Aufbau. Es muss 10ms gewartet werden. Also entsteht ein input lag. Oder man wartet nicht und stellt das neue Bild sofort dar, dann aber mit tearing.

Bisher alles klar? Dann weiter mit einer freesync-range von 40-60 bei einem 60 Hz Monitor. Bei 20fps wird auch hier das Bild in 16,66ms aufgebaut um dann weitere 8,33ms gehalten zu werden (bis 1/40s=25ms). Dann wiederholt sich das Ganze noch einmal. Nun sind 50ms vergangen und das nächste Bild kann nahtlos, ohne lag, voll synchronisiert ausgegeben werden. No Problem, obwohl die obere Grenze nicht mindestens das doppelte der unteren Grenze ist.

Probleme entstehen aber z.B. bei 39 fps, da nach den maximalen 25ms=1/40s, die ein Bild gehalten werden kann, dauert es nochmal weitere 16,67ms bis das nächste angezeigt werden kann, obwohl das Bild schon nach 25,6ms fertig ist. Der lag beträgt also rund 16ms.

Bei eine Monitor mit großer Range und 144 Hz, ist der lag durch LFC auch im worst case sehr gering. Und durch eine große Range kommt es seltener vor, dass ein Bild nicht so lange gehalten werden kann bis es fertig ist. Daher vermutlich der Faktor 2 oder 2,5 für die Range. NVidia hat vermutlich keine Lust, dass der input lag und das dadurch entstehende judder die user experience verschlechtert. Aber wie gerade erarbeitet, dürfte dieser Faktor für LFC nicht notwendig sein. Nur ohne ihn ist es halt nicht so smooth.

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (27. März 2019)

Danke für die Erklärung. Vereinfacht gesagt, verlängert wohl Adaptive Sync das Vblank-Intervall so lange, bis das neue Bild fertig berechnet ist und wird erst dann (sowieso) immer schnellstmöglichst aktualisiert. Das meinst du doch, oder?

Vielleicht müssen wir uns loslösen vom der Hz=FPS-Vereinfachung, vom Frame-Doubling oder dem LFC-Begriff an sich. Kann es sein, dass es denn so einfach ist? Das würde zumindest erklären, warum im Prinzip kein gerader Teiler bei den variablen Frequenzen notwendig ist.


----------



## alalcoolj (28. März 2019)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Danke für die Erklärung. Vereinfacht gesagt, verlängert wohl Adaptive Sync das Vblank-Intervall so lange, bis das neue Bild fertig berechnet ist und wird erst dann (sowieso) immer schnellstmöglichst aktualisiert. Das meinst du doch, oder?


Das meine ich, ja. Basierend auf dieser Annahme habe ich einfach (allerdings auch etwas länger...) nachgedacht und versucht die beobachteten Phänomene zu erklären. Ob dem wirklich so ist, würde ich meine Hand nicht für ins Feuer legen, aber zumindest hab ich nichts widersprüchliches gefunden. Nur die weit verbreitete Annahme, dass der Monitor seine Wiederholfrequenz "technisch" an die FPS anpasst ist halt total irreführend. Die Elektronik würde doch vermutlich auch durchdrehen, wenn diese laufend geändert würde. Die ggf. beobachtbaren Helligkeitsschwankungen lassen sich ja auch damit erklären, dass ein Bild mal länger und mal kürzer per VBlank gehalten werden muss.


----------



## openSUSE (28. März 2019)

alalcoolj schrieb:


> Nur die weit verbreitete Annahme, dass der Monitor seine Wiederholfrequenz "technisch" an die FPS anpasst ist halt total irreführend. Die Elektronik würde doch vermutlich auch durchdrehen, wenn diese laufend geändert würde. Die ggf. beobachtbaren Helligkeitsschwankungen lassen sich ja auch damit erklären, dass ein Bild mal länger und mal kürzer per VBlank gehalten werden muss.


Endlich mal normale Leute.


----------



## alalcoolj (28. März 2019)

openSUSE, was hältst du denn von meiner Erklärung in Post #18? Du scheinst dich ja auch gut auszukennen.


----------



## openSUSE (28. März 2019)

Zu technischen Details bezüglich Nvidia und ASync darf ich mich meinem _noch_ Arbeitgeber zuliebe nicht äußern. Nein, ich arbeite atm nicht bei AMD oder Nvidia. 
Wenn ich Zeit finde patche ich mal freesync im Linuxtreiber in der art wie hier beschrieben. Kann aber noch etwas dauern.

Sorry für meine Rechtschreibung und Grammatik, bin noch deutsch am lernen.


----------



## Rolk (7. April 2019)

Seit ich die aktuelle Print Seite 1 aufgeschlagen habe, hatte ich es erst mal mit der Angst bekommen.^^

Deshalb endlich mal der Test, zumindest mit dem HP Omen 32. Das Bild wirkt in der Pendulum Demo gelegentlich leicht unruhig, aber ich kann tatsächlich kein richtiges Tearing finden. 

Edit:
Keine Ahnung was ich davon halten soll. Wenn die Demo lange genug läuft wandelt sich dieses "gelegentlich leicht unruhig" in ein relativ deutliches Stottern. Aber nach wie vor keine Bildrisse.

Edit2:
Also endgültiges Resumee:

HP Omen 32 an GTX1080 innerhalb der Freesyncspanne: Absolut glatte Bildausgabe
HP Omen 32 an GTX1080 unterhalb der Freesyncspanne: Kein Tearing, aber "stotternde" Bildausgabe

Zum Vergleich parallel daneben:
HP Pavilion 32 an RX570 innerhalb der Freesyncspanne: Absolut glatte Bildausgabe
HP Pavilion 32 an RX570 innerhalb der per CRU auf 40Hz abgesenkten Freesyncspanne: Absolut glatte Bildausgabe
HP Pavilion 32 an RX570 unterhalb jeglicher Freesyncspanne: Fürchterliches Tearing ​


----------



## alalcoolj (7. April 2019)

Danke für die aufschlussreichen Tests! Das deckt sich doch bestens mit meiner obigen Beschreibung.
Der NVidia Treiber scheint auf Teufel komm raus tearing verhindern zu wollen und nimmt dadurch input lag in Kauf, der sich im Stottern manifestiert.
Der AMD Algorithmus im Treiber geht den alternativen Weg und lässt, bevor er ein Bild zu oft wiederholen muss, tearing zu. Hat dafür aber weniger Stottern, da die Bilder aktueller sind.

Wie sieht's denn bei der GTX zwischen 40-48 fps aus, wenn du per CRU auf 40 Hz runter gehst mit der Spanne? Auch absolut glatt?


----------



## Rolk (7. April 2019)

Hätte ich mir denken können das die Frage kommt. 

Moment, ich muss nur schnell den Monitor wieder wechseln und CRU installieren.



Edit:


alalcoolj schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn bei der GTX zwischen 40-48 fps aus, wenn du per CRU auf 40 Hz runter gehst mit der Spanne? Auch absolut glatt?



Ja, alles glatt.​


----------

